# G.altifrons breeding



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys so the pair of G.altifrons I recently purchased from another member spawned on thursday night. The male was helping with the rearing but ate them all later on.
Last night the female spat out all the eggs she had and I saved about half of the eggs before the other altifrons got to them. Question is, How many days does it usually take for the eggs to hatch?
This is new and pretty exciting, Advices are always welcomed. :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

You would need an egg tumbler to keep the eggs fresh and to stimulate the way the adults would be moving them around in their mouths. I've heard of individuals just putting eggs in a net and hanging it below a HoB output but I doubt that has a very high chance of success. It seems to take 1-2 weeks for the fry to hatch and become free swimming. Good luck Errol!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats what i actually did last night heh. Just used a maxijet 400 and a net, I built a few egg tumblers this morning though. They're already courting again, thank god the tumblers are cheap.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

well a week later and here are some fries


























group picture


----------

